# Expansion problem



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Since setting up the new layout I have to areas that get a lot of sun. I'm have some expansion there, what do you all do for this? It isn't enough to stop operation's but it's not August yet.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.hillmansrailclamps.com/p_expandorail.html

................Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Split Jaw has a rerailer version of an expansion point as well. 

gg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

My track is free floating. Never have a problem here in Florida.

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would either install the expansion joint or wait till the hot part of the day and cut the rail. Pull the track apart first in early am lay along side the other track make a mark and see how much it moves . Remove that portion. Later RJD


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I second the use of the Hillman Expansion Rail, it works as advertised! Simple fix and no problems for 4 years now.
Russ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I heard Hillman was possibly going to be sold again (SilverGate owns it now). 

Some people have expansion problems, some do not. If you have long straights that can get hot to cold, then use these expansion tracks. You might need them every 30 to 40 feet on the straights. 

Is your track free-floating? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually if you lay your track in the hottest time of the year you have less problems during the summer. Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't have expansion problems. 
And, we can have up to 100 degree swings. 

Of course, track is all screwed down to something, slip joiners (clamps basically at lift-outs). 

You can get away with that when you don't have to feed power down the rails.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By jmill24 on 06/15/2009 7:48 AM
http://www.hillmansrailclamps.com/p_expandorail.html

................Jim

Ok Jim,

One question? I have 2 sections under full sun one being 30 ft and the there being 50 feet. How many of these ex panders should I get?


Doug


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/15/2009 1:10 PM
I heard Hillman was possibly going to be sold again (SilverGate owns it now). 

Some people have expansion problems, some do not. If you have long straights that can get hot to cold, then use these expansion tracks. You might need them every 30 to 40 feet on the straights. 

Is your track free-floating? 

Regards, Greg

My track is on top of pressure treated 2x4's now. We have so much water here I spent all my time fixing the layout. Now I have ran for the last 2 weeks without one fix. Other that some minor leveling. 



r


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not the length of the run so much as are there any switches and or crossings that need a precise alignment? If not let them float. 

I run Aristo SS and screw them together with those darned tiny screws through the rail joiners. I live in S AZ and get triple digit heat. I use ballast to hold the track. I built my trestles with 3 stringers to allow for some movement. It's a 10' curve and the track grows mebbe a 1/4 inch towards the outside. Seems to me that the curves take up the excess, my tangents stay straight. 

John


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd put one of the expansion joints in each run. That should work for both, but if it doesn't you could always add more. They are a bit pricey at $35 each ...
Russ


----------

